# For a retiring Army sargent



## Wood Butcher (Sep 5, 2016)

A neighbor will be retiring the end of this year after 30 plus years in the Army.  He's a really nice guy and I thought I would make him a gift to honor his service.  The camo rifle cartridge pen will be engraved with his military name (last name, first name, middle initial), his rank and the years of service (first and last) plus U.S. Army. The box came to mind as a cool way to present and display the pen.  There will be a tutorial on the box submitted in a day or two, it's already written but I want to review it before submitting it.
Thanks for viewing.
WB


----------



## wfsteadman (Sep 5, 2016)

Very cool Pen and Box.  As a Retired Army guy myself, I can tell you that I would cherish a gift like that and it would be a great reminder of my time in service.  Thanks for taking care of a fellow veteran.


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 5, 2016)

I like everything about it! Such a great idea and presentation! Great pen!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh how I wish things like this would have come up in the box contest just held. This is the very essence of that contest. This is what I wanted to see in that contest. The ideas are out there people. 

Well done and the concept is perfect. Thanks for doing the tutorial too. I am sure it will be well received. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 5, 2016)

Great work - inspired and inspiring!!


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 5, 2016)

The pen looks great but the box is awesome...


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 5, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## LancsLad (Sep 5, 2016)

I agree awesome is right. What a very thoughtful way to celebrate his service.
I'm looking forward to the tutorial.


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Sep 5, 2016)

Very creative and awesome craftsmanship! Look forward to the tutorial!


----------



## Wood Butcher (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words. I just signed on and realize the phone camera didn't capture the actual color. The box is a really nice OD and looks better than the "gray" the pictures show it as. Maybe I'll Photoshop them to regain the original color.  I'm also working on Navy and USMC "crate" boxes.
WB


----------



## studioseven (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.  Love the box.  Can't wait for your tutorial.

Go Army.

Seven


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 6, 2016)

That is a cool idea for a box. Good job.


----------



## FrankH (Apr 24, 2017)

*Great Box*

Wow.  What a great idea and great implementation,  Looking forward to the tutorial.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 25, 2017)

The tutorial is in the library and this box is pretty straight forward. It will take time and a desire to do it but the good news is, no expensive materials.
BTW, I delivered the pen/box to Jack shortly before he was to have a 3rd back surgery and he was completely surprised and appreciative. He will cherish it for some time and it was my pleasure to make it.
He is a good man and a patriot. What better testimonial can one give to a man who has served us and our country for so long.
WB


----------



## bpgoldo (Apr 30, 2017)

Bill, your creative instinct and skill are an inspiration. But be prepared to make a warrior cry just a bit with pride and gratitude. Just a little.


----------

